# Adequan frequency, long term effectiveness and use with other aids



## hubbub

Forgive me if I've overlooked this information in another thread, I searched some, but it's possible I've overlooked a similar conversation. 

My nearly 11 year old girl was recently placed on Adequan injections for her mobility issues. Prior to this she was on a chewable joint tablet and took fish oil/omega 3 supplements. These were removed as we began a food trial. We are nearing the end of the food trial (I hope) and so may begin adding some chewable meds back in. 

Anyway, the results were amazing and are documented here. This is a duplicate of the question that I posed in the thread, but thought more might see it here instead of wading 20 pages in. 

For those who had positive experiences with Adequan - 

1 - Was your pet on other joint therapy during the Adequan use? If so, do you think this enabled you to extend the time between Adequan injections?

2 - Did you see that the Adequan seemed to lose it's effectiveness over time? Requiring more frequent dosing, etc?

Thank you for sharing your experiences with us


----------



## Rainheart

I don't have a dog who is on it, but one of my co-workers does. Her dog gets it about every 2 weeks. That's all the help I can offer other than saying that I love adequan!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've had 2 rehab vets tell me that senior dogs need the injection once a week in order to maintain the effectiveness. They both told me that it's not that the injections are losing their effectiveness, it's that almost no one gives them often enough. My Toby got them once a week for 1-1/2 years, my Tiny is still getting them once a week. I've not seen any decline in effectiveness nor any side effect, even in Toby, the king of side effect to EVERYTHING. They did not/do not get any other supplements.
The injections are very expensive, so I buy a bottle 50 ml for about $375 and the syringes for about 12 cents each, and do them myself. For just Tiny, the bottle will last me close to a year, so that's not too bad.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the speedy responses! We were told that "every 30 days" was a target, but that we'd be able to tell if she needed it more often. However, we weren't given parameters as to a minimum number of days between dosing, so I was curious to see where others were with dosing. 

It sounds like she'll just need it more readily and I'll need to buy more syringes.  *

Hotel4Dogs* at 12 cents that's less than 1/2 what I pay. Do you buy online/bulk?


----------



## cgriffin

My Toby started on Adequan injections three years ago. First he got the injection twice a week for a month, I think, and then once monthly. But he always was on the glucosamine/chondroitin supplement also, never stopped that. 
The injections are great, but in my case all the supplements and injections did not keep him from having to have hip surgery. 
But, not every dog is the same. My senior golden prior to Toby was only on glucosamine/chondroitin and Rimadyl when arthritis settled in and he never had to have anything else and was perfectly fine till cancer claimed his life. 
I bought the Adequan from my vet in 5 ml bottles for about 60 bucks and I got the syringes for free. I still have Adequan left, I really do not know the shelf life of it, it has to be kept in the fridge. 
Toby is still on glucosamine/chondroitin supplement and fish oil, just for prevention now.


----------



## hotel4dogs

What size do you get? I use the 1 cc ones, even though Tiny gets 1.1 cc (or is it ml?). I get them from my vet. The bigger ones that I used for Toby, which were 3 cc (ml?) were quite a bit more.




hubbub said:


> Thanks for the speedy responses! We were told that "every 30 days" was a target, but that we'd be able to tell if she needed it more often. However, we weren't given parameters as to a minimum number of days between dosing, so I was curious to see where others were with dosing.
> 
> It sounds like she'll just need it more readily and I'll need to buy more syringes.
> 
> *Hotel4Dogs* at 12 cents that's less than 1/2 what I pay. Do you buy online/bulk?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Here's where I get the Adequan. It's labeled for horses, but I talked to the manufacturer and they told me that they have now added a preservative to it and it's identical to the canine formula. It can be stored in the refrigerator, but no longer needs to be.
I get the bigger bottle because it's much cheaper in the long run, and you can never get the last little bit out of the bottles so I always felt I was wasting part of each smaller bottle. But it's expensive to lay out the $$ all at once if you get the bigger one.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh and one more thing....I tried the alleged generic, and saw a difference immediately. It is NOT chemically equivalent, and didn't work for either Toby or Tiny.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> My Toby started on Adequan injections three years ago. First he got the injection twice a week for a month, I think, and then once monthly. But he always was on the glucosamine/chondroitin supplement also, never stopped that....
> 
> My senior golden prior to Toby was only on glucosamine/chondroitin and Rimadyl when arthritis settled in and he never had to have anything else and was perfectly fine till cancer claimed his life.


Thanks! Hannah's lingering problem in this is that she's on and off steroids for extreme allergies (hence our food trial too). We're running through alternatives to see if we can find something that works equally well, but so far - no luck. 

We were advised that for her the NSAIDS and steroids need a 1-2 week window between treatments, so we haven't started with the Rimadyl yet. 

I'm glad to hear they've helped your boy for so long. We went through a bit different loading period (1.5 ml every other day for 6 doses) and it was astonishing the difference it made! I felt bad that she'd clearly suffered more than I realized.

Each response makes more more hopeful for my girl


----------



## mylissyk

You can't extend the time in between shots any longer than a month, (three weeks is better), you will lose all the benefits if you give it further apart because it has to have a level maintained in the body to be of any effect. I could definitely see when my foster dog needed the next dose, he had nearly miraculous results after each injection. 

My Robbie stayed on the supplements at the same time as the adequan, we did discontinue giving it after about a year though because he was getting them as an added boost to help his knee surgery heal and eventually didn't need the adequan.


----------



## hubbub

More thank yous!



hotel4dogs said:


> What size do you get? I use the 1 cc ones, even though Tiny gets 1.1 cc (or is it ml?). I get them from my vet. The bigger ones that I used for Toby, which were 3 cc (ml?) were quite a bit more.


We use the 3 cc/ml for Adequan (she gets 1.5) and 1cc/ml for allergy shots. That's a great deal! We were paying 20 cents for the 1 cc, until our vet went mobile and referred us to the pharmacy. There the 1 ccs are 25 cents and the 3 cc are 45 cents (I think). 



hotel4dogs said:


> It can be stored in the refrigerator, but no longer needs to be. I get the bigger bottle because it's much cheaper in the long run, and you can never get the last little bit out of the bottles so I always felt I was wasting part of each smaller bottle. But it's expensive to lay out the $$ all at once if you get the bigger one.


I don't mind paying more for the larger bottle. I'm going to see if they carry that size and get the price. I noticed our insert said "room temperature" and double checked with the Dr - they said, unless the power goes out to leave it at room temp. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I tried the alleged generic, and saw a difference immediately. It is NOT chemically equivalent, and didn't work for either Toby or Tiny.


There's such a big difference sometimes. That's what I really like about the teaching hospital - they have a firm grasp (and say regularly) that "not all generics are chemically equivalent" and are firm about when not to use the generics.


----------



## cgriffin

I used the 3 cc syringes, ml is the same thing. My Toby got 1.2 ml per injection.
I would be very careful with the horse adequan. I bought only the canine adquan and it has to be refrigerated, just talked to my vet about it. He said too refrigeration needed and he never heard of giving a dog the horse adequan. 
Yep, steroids and Rimadyl should not be given together. With any NSAIDS, and there a several for dogs out there, they should not be given together with steroids.
Anyway, I wish your fur baby good luck and hopefully a comfortable and pain free life.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Timely topic for me...as I made the decision yesterday to start Georgie on it. He doesn't limp, but is just slower getting up in the AM. We used it with Sally and it seemed to really help. When I used it in Sally, we also continued with glucosamine. Anyway, I use it so infrequently, so I called my husband... This is how he uses it: 1cc per week for 4-6 weeks...he believes you should see a response by the third week(if no response, then it is a question of whether or not to continue). Then he tries to taper..goes to every two weeks...basically he changes the injection interval as long as the adequan is still effective...


----------



## cgriffin

Hubbub, Just read your reply as I was posting mine, lol. 
So odd, that every vet says something different about adequan and how to store it.


----------



## hubbub

mylissyk said:


> You can't extend the time in between shots any longer than a month, (three weeks is better), you will lose all the benefits if you give it further apart because it has to have a level maintained in the body to be of any effect. I could definitely see when my foster dog needed the next dose, he had nearly miraculous results after each injection.
> 
> My Robbie stayed on the supplements at the same time as the adequan, we did discontinue giving it after about a year though because he was getting them as an added boost to help his knee surgery heal and eventually didn't need the adequan.


Thanks! All this is making me feel better and better. 

Would you administer the injection as soon as you saw general stiffness or attitude changes as indicators? Or did you give it a couple of days before dosing? 

I'm sorry if this seems basic  - sometimes I can over analyze things. I'm trying to get a basic idea.


----------



## Sally's Mom

One of our drug reps always tries to get us to buy the generic ...his point is that we should buy it for cheap, and sell it at the adequan price. No thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Not too long ago, it didn't contain a preservative and did need to be refrigerated, so maybe that's why the differences in what the vets say.



cgriffin said:


> Hubbub, Just read your reply as I was posting mine, lol.
> So odd, that every vet says something different about adequan and how to store it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I believe if you see indicators that it's time for a shot you are waiting too long. You want to try to keep the level to where she never seems to need another shot, which means the joints are staying hydrated and protected.




hubbub said:


> Thanks! All this is making me feel better and better.
> 
> Would you administer the injection as soon as you saw general stiffness or attitude changes as indicators? Or did you give it a couple of days before dosing?
> 
> I'm sorry if this seems basic  - sometimes I can over analyze things. I'm trying to get a basic idea.


----------



## hubbub

Sally's Mom said:


> Timely topic for me...as I made the decision yesterday to start Georgie on it. He doesn't limp, but is just slower getting up in the AM. We used it with Sally and it seemed to really help. When I used it in Sally, we also continued with glucosamine. Anyway, I use it so infrequently, so I called my husband... This is how he uses it: 1cc per week for 4-6 weeks...he believes you should see a response by the third week(if no response, then it is a question of whether or not to continue). Then he tries to taper..goes to every two weeks...basically he changes the injection interval as long as the adequan is still effective...


Thank you for going the extra mile 

I had thought that Hannah was just aging (she was slow to rise from a down or sit). But the difference in her after our loading dose, was unbelievable! We had a recheck with one of the Drs about 4 weeks afterward. After the Dr saw us, he brought other faculty, staff and students by to talk with us about the difference in her mobility in few weeks. 

Since Hannah is my first dog and she has other issues, the "you'll know if she needs it before the 30 day mark" made sense at the time, but not in practice. 

I think your husband's tapering out makes more sense to me - Thank you again and please pass my thanks to him as well! I hope Georgie shows some improvement.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The generic in small bottles turns out to be more expensive than the big bottles of actual Adequan!



Sally's Mom said:


> One of our drug reps always tries to get us to buy the generic ...his point is that we should buy it for cheap, and sell it at the adequan price. No thanks.


----------



## mylissyk

hubbub said:


> Thanks! All this is making me feel better and better.
> 
> Would you administer the injection as soon as you saw general stiffness or attitude changes as indicators? Or did you give it a couple of days before dosing?
> 
> I'm sorry if this seems basic  - sometimes I can over analyze things. I'm trying to get a basic idea.


I wish I had given them before he started showing signs he needed it, it would have saved him some pain. So I would give it at regular intervals and before they are painful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is very interesting. We used adequan for our first Golden in the late 90s--the kind that needed to be refrigerated. As I recall we dosed monthly and I never saw any positive improvement--now I know why--we should have dosed more frequently! It was pretty new for dogs at least in this area when we started. We kept the chewables up as well. 

Is the dose given intramuscularly? I can't remember what we did. I do recall our dog's orthopedic vet said his partner tried it while he was skiing for a bum knee and said it burned like the dickens at the injection site--so you might want to rub it a little after to help the sting go away. 

When I started giving Toby his cobalamin injections at home I got the 3 ml syringes through my Sams club pharmacy. I think they sold me a box of 1000 (stock box) for less than $10......But.... they are cheaply made and sometimes I can't get the protector cap off the needle area without taking the needle off with it and one of them bent when i put it into the stopper for the medication bottle. I've tossed a couple...I just didn't want to pay $1 per syringe our vet's office charged me initially.


----------



## Rainheart

cgriffin said:


> I still have Adequan left, I really do not know the shelf life of it, it has to be kept in the fridge.


Are you sure it needs to be kept in the fridge? We have never refrigerated ours... All the unopened bottles/one open bottle are on our drug shelves.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Rainheart said:


> Are you sure it needs to be kept in the fridge? We have never refrigerated ours... All the unopened bottles/one open bottle are on our drug shelves.


I think if it doesn't have the preservative in it (a recent development?) it needs the refrigerator. Our bottle from the 90s needed refrigeration.


----------



## Rainheart

Dallas Gold said:


> I think if it doesn't have the preservative in it (a recent development?) it needs the refrigerator. Our bottle from the 90s needed refrigeration.


Oh I see. Thanks for clearing it up. We just got it about 2-3 years ago at our clinic, so it must not have that in there. I didn't realize you could also get the larger bottle. We only carry the 5mls.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I called the company today. The dog adequan is sold in two five ml vials. If you buy the equine, you have to buy seven five ml vials. The equine is also sold in fifty ml vials... As far as I can tell, there's no difference... For me to get fifty mls vs two five mls, at cost, I would save $2/dose. I am also considering acupuncture.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> I called the company today. The dog adequan is sold in two five ml vials. If you buy the equine, you have to buy seven five ml vials. The equine is also sold in fifty ml vials... As far as I can tell, there's no difference... For me to get fifty mls vs two five mls, at cost, I would save $2/dose. I am also considering acupuncture.


I've taken 3 dogs through acupuncture now--and it works!! The first two were for hip dysplasia, arthritis and one with allergies and of course the Tobynator with the eyes. We've done it the conventional way and the holistic way (different vets each time) and we saw benefits almost immediately with all of them. I think you will see improvements too. We started out going every 4 days to a week, then spaced it out. I got both hip dogs to monthly visits. Toby is just starting visits every other week now.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Is the dose given intramuscularly? I can't remember what we did. I do recall our dog's orthopedic vet said his partner tried it while he was skiing for a bum knee and said it burned like the dickens at the injection site--so you might want to rub it a little after to help the sting go away.


They told me I could administer it subcu. She doesn't seem to mind the injection. I've been alternating shoulders while she's lying down. That position gives me a good area of loose skin to grab. 



Dallas Gold said:


> When I started giving Toby his cobalamin injections at home I got the 3 ml syringes through my Sams club pharmacy. I think they sold me a box of 1000 (stock box) for less than $10......But.... they are cheaply made and sometimes I can't get the protector cap off the needle area without taking the needle off with it and one of them bent when i put it into the stopper for the medication bottle. I've tossed a couple...I just didn't want to pay $1 per syringe our vet's office charged me initially.


I'll have to check at our Costco before looking for an online source. Our local pharmacy always acts suspicious when I'm buying syringes. I take the paperwork in and they will hold it and then ask me questions about the meds, dosing, etc. So strange. Good suggestion though


----------



## mylissyk

hubbub said:


> They told me I could administer it subcu. She doesn't seem to mind the injection. I've been alternating shoulders while she's lying down. That position gives me a good area of loose skin to grab.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check at our Costco before looking for an online source. Our local pharmacy always acts suspicious when I'm buying syringes. I take the paperwork in and they will hold it and then ask me questions about the meds, dosing, etc. So strange. Good suggestion though


Adequan should always be given in the muscle, not subq, please check with your vet but I don't believe it should be given just under the skin. Alternating locations is good, mine were always given in the hip muscle though.


----------



## IowaGold

mylissyk said:


> Adequan should always be given in the muscle, not subq, please check with your vet but I don't believe it should be given just under the skin. Alternating locations is good, mine were always given in the hip muscle though.


It's labeled for IM, but most of the "authorities" on the subject (at least according to VIN) say that SQ *should* work just as well. I give Piper's Adequan SQ because she vomited the first couple of times it was given IM (plus she's a wuss and really doesn't like IM injections).


----------



## hubbub

mylissyk said:


> Adequan should always be given in the muscle, not subq, please check with your vet but I don't believe it should be given just under the skin. Alternating locations is good, mine were always given in the hip muscle though.


Our directions came from the orthopedic faculty member, he said it should be as effective for her. I even called back after reading the insert to double check. 

I started alternating because we were reworking her allergy shots when we starting our Adequan loading schedule and some days she was getting both injections. Good to know I should continue though. 



IowaGold said:


> It's labeled for IM, but most of the "authorities" on the subject (at least according to VIN) say that SQ *should* work just as well. I give Piper's Adequan SQ because she vomited the first couple of times it was given IM (plus she's a wuss and really doesn't like IM injections).


Thanks! Hannah had immediate and fantastic results with subcu, so I'm glad to see that others use this method.

I'm not sure what I'd do if Hannah threw up after I gave her an injection - probably freak out!

Our injection story - When she started allergy shots 8+ years ago, we met with the Dr so I could practice. Before we started, he wanted to know what questions I had about the instructions - thinking I was worried about sticking myself, dropping the syringe, etc. I said I was worried about 1) injecting a bubble into her and her killing her, 2) her moving suddenly and the needle breaking off in her and 3) how to dispose of the sharps. He had the funniest look and said he'd only been asked about the sharps and then said I watched too many movies.


----------



## SandyK

Glad you are seeing some results with the Adequan. My first golden Brandy started Adequan in her senior years (in the 90's). I did not give it myself, I had to take her to the vet each time. We went about once a month. It helped her so much that I would say "Brandy...ready to go get your Adequan shot?" and she would wag her tail and go right to the car! I hope it continues to work well for Hannah!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Our injection story - When she started allergy shots 8+ years ago, we met with the Dr so I could practice. Before we started, he wanted to know what questions I had about the instructions - thinking I was worried about sticking myself, dropping the syringe, etc. I said I was worried about 1) injecting a bubble into her and her killing her, 2) her moving suddenly and the needle breaking off in her and 3) how to dispose of the sharps. He had the funniest look and said he'd only been asked about the sharps and then said I watched too many movies.


I've been giving Toby his cobalamin injections every other Tuesday for about a year. I still worry about that air bubble, his sudden movement and how to dispose of the sharps. I watch him for about 10 minutes after to make sure he's not going to collapse! I think I'll worry about it every time I inject him. He looks at me with an expression of "What????" too!  I guess I've been watching the same movies you are.  I keep my syringes in a small box and take them to the vet clinic every once in a while for them to dispose of for me. I sure wish I could just give him a daily B12 pill.

This is an interesting and educational discussion! I hope Toby never needs Adequan though.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Our Smooch, female Golden Retriever, took Adequan injections and they helped her alot. My Hubby learned to give them.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I've been giving Toby his cobalamin injections every other Tuesday for about a year. I still worry about that air bubble, his sudden movement and how to dispose of the sharps. I watch him for about 10 minutes after to make sure he's not going to collapse! I think I'll worry about it every time I inject him. He looks at me with an expression of "What????" too!  I guess I've been watching the same movies you are.  I keep my syringes in a small box and take them to the vet clinic every once in a while for them to dispose of for me. I sure wish I could just give him a daily B12 pill.
> 
> This is an interesting and educational discussion! I hope Toby never needs Adequan though.


I'm glad I'm not the only one worrying! I hope Toby never needs Adequan either - you all have had enough problems. 

He ultimately answered my questions, my least official sounding version -
1 - air bubble - you have to get it in the vein and actually it has to be a good bit of air (I'm always thumping the syringe like crazy trying to get every tiny bubble off the sides, etc)

2 - needle breaking - it will likely pop out of the skin with movement or I could get the detachable needles and not worry about it.

I asked the same questions with a laugh when the ortho was giving us instructions and got basically the same answers. He also said no one had ever asked about it either. 

I agree this has been interesting! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lily2424

*Adequan*

Our dog had disk surgery and We are spending a small fortune on Adequan and would like to know where to purchase it in bulk so we can continue our pup on his regimen. Thanks!


----------



## Moogie

hotel4dogs said:


> Here's where I get the Adequan. It's labeled for horses, but I talked to the manufacturer and they told me that they have now added a preservative to it and it's identical to the canine formula. It can be stored in the refrigerator, but no longer needs to be.
> I get the bigger bottle because it's much cheaper in the long run, and you can never get the last little bit out of the bottles so I always felt I was wasting part of each smaller bottle. But it's expensive to lay out the $$ all at once if you get the bigger one.


I realize this is an older post, but would you mind re-posting where you purchase Adequan? (for some reason, there's no link/name) My 15-year old Golden is getting a shot every 2 weeks and I'd really appreciate find a less-expensive supplier. Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Moogie said:


> I realize this is an older post, but would you mind re-posting where you purchase Adequan? (for some reason, there's no link/name) My 15-year old Golden is getting a shot every 2 weeks and I'd really appreciate find a less-expensive supplier. Thank you.


I didn't see the link provided either, if you do an online search for it, several Pet pharmacies comes up. If you're considering ordering it through one of them, make sure it's a Vet-Vipps accredited pharmacy such as Drs. Foster and Smith's. I've ordered pet meds through them for many years without any problems. 

Compare prices, check their accreditation, policies etc before deciding which co. to order from. I would not recommend ordering through any pharmacies from Canada if you live in the US, regulations are different for US residents. 


Here is Drs. F & S accredidation info-
Our pet pharmacy is proud to have received Vet-VIPPS accreditation!

There are several options for getting the prescription via your Vet on Drs. Foster and Smith's site if you decide to order through them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I use very little of it these days (I'm down to just one dog, and he's only 9) that I buy it from my vet. Do a search on Adequan equine online, and pick the cheapest one. There are several good pharmacies who carry it.


----------



## 3 goldens

My 12 1/2 yea old Sophie was just started on it nd I was checking out the price on Drs. Foster & Smith as well. Also for the Royal Canin Renal Failure food she is on. I just got Moose's heartworm prevention, Heartgard from them. He has to the box for 51-100 pounds and one up to 25 pounds--He is a Great Pyrenees and is 115 pounds. Anyway, thru my vet I was paying $130 for the two boxes, and got them for $72 from Drs. F&S. I did get 10% the normal price, but still, it was a HUGE savings. It was the first prescription I eer got from them, tho I have bought many other products thru the years.


----------



## Moogie

Thank you so much for your reply. The canine adequan Rx info I received said it was approved for only dogs *and horses* - so the equine adequan is safe for dogs? I've read through all the other posts in this thread and just wanted to verify that this is the current info, since many of the posts are years old.

Again, thank you for the info and for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Moogie

3 goldens said:


> My 12 1/2 yea old Sophie was just started on it nd I was checking out the price on Drs. Foster & Smith as well. Also for the Royal Canin Renal Failure food she is on. I just got Moose's heartworm prevention, Heartgard from them. He has to the box for 51-100 pounds and one up to 25 pounds--He is a Great Pyrenees and is 115 pounds. Anyway, thru my vet I was paying $130 for the two boxes, and got them for $72 from Drs. F&S. I did get 10% the normal price, but still, it was a HUGE savings. It was the first prescription I eer got from them, tho I have bought many other products thru the years.


Thank you so much for replying and for your helpful info. I went to Dr. F&S and noticed the canine adequan is $69 per 5ml vial and the equine is $49 for the same size. (the equine has an exp date of 11-16, which may account for the lower price...) If the 2 are interchangeable, that would be a really great discount!

I do wonder if there would be a problem getting the equine adequan approved through my vet, though. 

The last time I ordered, I went through Valley Vet - valleyvet.com - and canine adequan was $127.95 for a 2-vial box, with free shipping. Btw, this was my 2nd Rx order with them and it arrived within a week.


----------



## Rambosparents

Moogie said:


> Thank you so much for replying and for your helpful info. I went to Dr. F&S and noticed the canine adequan is $69 per 5ml vial and the equine is $49 for the same size. (the equine has an exp date of 11-16, which may account for the lower price...) If the 2 are interchangeable, that would be a really great discount!
> 
> I do wonder if there would be a problem getting the equine adequan approved through my vet, though.
> 
> The last time I ordered, I went through Valley Vet - valleyvet.com - and canine adequan was $127.95 for a 2-vial box, with free shipping. Btw, this was my 2nd Rx order with them and it arrived within a week.


We used Adequan Canine ($135.99 for 100mg/ml 2 x 5 ml vials, with free shipping), for the initial load, from Allivet.

We are currently using Adequan Equine ($399.99 for 100mg/ml 50 ml vial, with free shipping), again, from Allivet. We had absolutely no problem getting the vet to approve it, as it is the exact same composition as the canine, therefore the same dosage and a LOT cheaper. 

They also sell Adequan Equine ($299.99 for 500mg/ml 7 x 5 ml vials, with free shipping), which is even cheaper per dose, however your vet would have to recalculate the dosage, as it is 5x stronger solution. Which is what we plan on switching to with the next order, we can also use 1ml diabetic syringes, which are also cheaper. You may wish to download and print the package inserts from the manufacturers website to show your vet, which is what we did.


----------

